# VIC - Gippsland region Weekend trips!



## Kenza (May 28, 2011)

I would love to organise weekend kayak trips for the Gippsland region!! anyone interested please contact me... it gets more fun with more kayaks in the water!
i am happy to travel anywhere in the gippsland region including:
lake entrance,
lake tyers,
port albert,
mallacoota,
eden,
marlo
etc etc etc..
also wouldnt mind taking a trip down to port phillip bay east.

i've got a hobie oasis tandem, and Hobie adventure..

please feel free to pm me or reply to this post!

Kenzza


----------



## spacehub (Jan 21, 2012)

awaiting the arrival of my new yak pretty keen to fish the port welshpool area never fished there keen to explore around there


----------



## spacehub (Jan 21, 2012)

i dot think ill have my yak equip and my confidence for that sort of trip just yet i was looking at that i want to get my hours up


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Kenza said:


> also wouldnt mind taking a trip down to port phillip bay east.
> 
> Kenzza


What a drive past the fish they are all in Westernport

I must say I do have to get up the the port albert area one day ,I have a mate that lives at Robertsons beach he keep telling me to get up that way for a fish


----------



## dinium (Aug 29, 2011)

The brown bay (Westernport) is good for gummies, rays and cheaterparts. 

If you're heading over the the blue bay (PPB), give me a yell and I'll come out with you.


----------



## spacehub (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm always keen for the bay haven't fished your side of the bay much would love to fish mt eliza and up to ricketts point in the coming weeks just waiting for my kayak hopefully next week


----------



## Kenza (May 28, 2011)

Sounds awesom guys will let you know wheni decide to go down thwre... been busy wedding planning lately.....haha


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Lake Tyers.
Go to Lake Tyers.
Camp at Lake Tyers
Fish at Lake Tyers.
Have fun at Lake Tyers.


----------



## Kenza (May 28, 2011)

I hear ya my friend! Im off to lake tyers this friday


----------

